# LC9s 1st Range Trip - a little disappointed



## TokShifter (Mar 15, 2018)

I ordered an LC9s in stainless from Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore for $259 and picked it up at my FFL yesterday. I took it to the range today to break it in. 100+ rounds of Winchester FMJ went through it with no problems, but when I went to test some defensive rounds, I got 4 FTF's, all on 124gr Gold Dots. 3 of the 4 were on the magazine with the pinky extension installed. I had no failures with 150gr Micro HST's. So what's up with the Gold Dots?

When I disassembled the pistol last night to look it over and give the rails a light coating of CLP (before taking it to the range), there was a bit of powder residue on the breech, which I assumed was from test firing at the factory. Then I realized that there was a second magazine at the bottom of the box. I was only expecting the LC9s to come with one magazine. So that leads me to wonder if this gun was returned or is somehow not-quite-new. 

Thoughts?

Fortunately my range trip wasn't all frustration, as my Glock 26, Kel Tec Sub2000, and recently-purchased LCP all performed beautifully.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My daughter has a new LC9s, has had it for about two months now, and it was NIB. These only come with one magazine, from the factory...at least hers did, and I believe they all come with just one magazine. Now, hers ran great with every type of ammo we fed it, everything from 115 grain ball to 147 grain Speer Gold Dots.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

A friend of mine bought a Rock Island compact and even though the manual said use FMJ he polished the feed ramp and it eats everything now.
Just a thought.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally, I doubt Ruger would sell a used gun as new, but Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore sure might. Ruger only includes one magazine. You might want to check the serial number history at Ruger dot com or call Ruger to see if the pistol had been previously registered. It still could have been a return but not registered, but I'd start there. 

Then mark the suspect magazine with a pencil. Try the other. If it is flawless, I'd keep the good one, not saying a thing, but demand an exchange on the bad one. If the store says they gave you a second mag, you've got them by the short hairs. My punishment would be a new pistol with three new factory (not aftermarket) magazines. Most states have a law which says any product previously sold is considered used and must be disclosed. These laws carry triple damages. Few stores abide by this and put returns regularly back on the shelves, but it is the law most places. This has a name I can't remember, maybe The Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act, but it is considered an implied warranty of newness.

If everything is above board, just contact Ruger for replacement or repair. They're very good about it, in my experience. However, if Sportsman's Outdoor Superstore ripped you off, I'd go after them tooth and nail. Selling a pre-owned and returned pistol as new from the factory is not only unethical, it could be right down dangerous if one had to trust their life on it.


----------

